# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Atywia opinie

## lolekk

Atywia, czy lek ten pomaga zapobiegać nasilającemu się trądzikowi ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomaga  :Wink: 
Sprzedam dwa opakowania Atywii za 50 zł z przesyłką. W razie pytań proszę pisać na maila Agnieszka_metal@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, mam do sprzedania jedno opakowanie Atywii, proszę o kontakt na maila: vampirella8@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2 opakowania tabletek Atywia. Więcej informacji na priv. Karolcia123112@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś ma atywię i nie potrzebuje (zmienił tabletki czy coś) to chętnie odkupię
proszę o kontakt na maila: meszugat@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jest chyba na receptę, jak inne środki antykoncepcyjne, na trądzik ma wpływ, może też mieć skutki uboczne, ale są teraz suplementy dla kobiet biorących tabletki hormonalne typu harmonella, więc można i ze skutkami ubocznymi np. tyciem jakoś sobie radzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Mam do sprzedania 1 niepełne opakowanie tabletek Atywia (brakuje 3 tabletek). Niestety okazało się, że tabletki te nie służą mi, więc przestałam je brać. Zakupiłam je 17.10.2014, a ich termin ważności to 10/2016 (posiadam dowód zakupu).
Cena 20 zł + 6 zł koszt przesyłki.
Więcej info na Becia_33@onet.pl.

----------

